# CAIFF (California Independent Film Festival) 2021 Scoring Competition Now Open!



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 26, 2021)

Just received notification this evening of the CAIFF 2021 Scoring Competition.

The link below takes you to the Competition page with relevant information, and a further link in that page goes to the entry form.






Film Scoring Competition | caiff







www.caiff.org





The film will be provided on payment of a $15 entry fee.


----------



## Manfred (Aug 27, 2021)

Has anyone seen the film yet? I’d welcome hearing your thoughts about its quality and merit per scoring potential and overall quality. Thanks!


----------



## LKHD (Aug 27, 2021)

Is this legit? It seems a bit suspect with this pay a fee thing and then you have to send the receipt to Katrina via email to receive the video...? I would expect an organization to be more organized.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 27, 2021)

Well, the CAIFF has been around since 1999, and this is the 7th year of them running a scoring competition, so it is as legit as it can be I suppose? Maybe it is run on a shoestring budget?


----------



## d.healey (Aug 27, 2021)

I've joined in the 2018 and 2019 competitions. The films were decent quality, I think the 2019 was actually shot on film which is a rarity these days. The films have a low budget vibe and the stories aren't great. I'd put them under the heading of "experimental" if I was entering them into a film festival 

The $15 is worth it for a hobbyist just to get a decent short film to practice scoring.

....

I've just sent in my entry form and email :D


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 27, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I've joined in the 2018 and 2019 competitions. The films were decent quality, I think the 2019 was actually shot on film which is a rarity these days. The films have a low budget vibe and the stories aren't great. I'd put them under the heading of "experimental" if I was entering them into a film festival
> 
> The $15 is worth it for a hobbyist just to get a decent short film to practice scoring.


I agree that $15 is fair. I recall the comments on here over the quality of the FMC 2021 competition film(s), and the cost was much more.


----------



## LKHD (Aug 27, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Well, the CAIFF has been around since 1999, and this is the 7th year of them running a scoring competition, so it is as legit as it can be I suppose? Maybe it is run on a shoestring budget?


Ok, thanks. I'll ask Katrina about the set up.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 27, 2021)

UPDATE: I looked again on Vimeo, and it seems that all five episodes of the Run Your Race documentary series are available to view on Vimeo, so I’m sure the quality is acceptable.

Search for Tiffany Murray and Run Your Race


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 27, 2021)

Given that the information provided by CAIFF states that the video for scoring is about 6 minutes duration, I’m guessing it could be either Run Your Race Ep.3, which is 6mins 18 secs, or Ep.4, which is 5mins 21secs, in their entirety. Or I could be completely wrong!


----------



## LKHD (Aug 27, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Given that the information provided by CAIFF states that the video for scoring is about 6 minutes duration, I’m guessing it could be either Run Your Race Ep.3, which is 6mins 18 secs, or Ep.4, which is 5mins 21secs, in their entirety. Or I could be completely wrong!


I have it and watched Vimeo. It's episode 3.


----------



## Manfred (Aug 28, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I've joined in the 2018 and 2019 competitions. The films were decent quality, I think the 2019 was actually shot on film which is a rarity these days. The films have a low budget vibe and the stories aren't great. I'd put them under the heading of "experimental" if I was entering them into a film festival
> 
> The $15 is worth it for a hobbyist just to get a decent short film to practice scoring.
> 
> ...


I agree too. I think the $15 is well worth for having the film to score to, and perhaps add to your website/reel. Sounds like the proceeds will also go to a good cause. I’m going for it, may not submit my entry, but always glad to have film to use (kind of like GAS😂). Enjoy and good luck gang!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2021)

Manfred said:


> I agree too. I think the $15 is well worth for having the film to score to, and perhaps add to your website/reel. Sounds like the proceeds will also go to a good cause. I’m going for it, may not submit my entry, but always glad to have film to use (kind of like GAS😂). Enjoy and good luck gang!


Have you received the video yet? I sent my receipt in on Friday but still haven't heard back.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Have you received the video yet? I sent my receipt in on Friday but still haven't heard back.


Double check the instructions. You’ll need to email the film-maker and send a screenshot of your payment. She emails you the download link. Worked well for me!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Double check the instructions. You’ll need to email the film-maker and send a screenshot of your payment. She emails you the download link. Worked well for me!


I emailed twice with the receipt attached. Since you got yours already I'm assuming something went wrong with my email. I'll try sending from a different address. Thanks.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes, do. Be sure you are emailing the filmmaker, not the organization. I will spend you the email address, give me a second…


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

Here you go…[email protected]


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

BTW, I love your Libre Wave instruments. Thank you for what you offer our music community. Cheers!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Here you go…[email protected]


Yeah that's the one I've got. I believe that is the organisation though as it's the same email from previous years.



Manfred said:


> BTW, I love your Libre Wave instruments. Thank you for what you offer our music community. Cheers!


Thank you!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

Yes, it is through the organization, but to her. She was prompt in reply to me. Perhaps give it another day? I’m happy to send you my copy so you can at least see it and get going until you get your download link!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Yes, it is through the organization, but to her. She was prompt in reply to me. Perhaps give it another day? I’m happy to send you my copy so you can at least see it and get going until you get your download link!


That would be very helpful, yes please. I sent an email from another address a few minutes ago and received a delivery confirmation so at least the email got through their spam filters.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

d.healey said:


> That would be very helpful, yes please. I sent an email from another address a few minutes ago and received a delivery confirmation so at least the email got through their spam filters.


Sure thing. I’m sure they will send you the link soon. They seem to be a nice organization, and Katerine was very nice via email. Until then, I’m happy to share mine. Give me a moment and I’ll create a dropbox link for you. It may be best to send it through a private channel. Let me know what works best for you. Glad I can be of help!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 1, 2021)

Manfred said:


> Sure thing. I’m sure they will send you the link soon. They seem to be a nice organization, and Katerine was very nice via email. Until then, I’m happy to share mine. Give me a moment and I’ll create a dropbox link for you. It may be best to send it through a private channel. Let me know what works best for you. Glad I can be of help!


It looks like via dropbox it’s best for me to email you it. Please private message me your email and I’ll get it over to you. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 1, 2021)

d.healey said:


> That would be very helpful, yes please. I sent an email from another address a few minutes ago and received a delivery confirmation so at least the email got through their spam filters.


I have to agree that some “organisations” etc., really don’t like certain email addresses. Mine is a Hotmail email address, and I had a recent case where that one seemed to be blocked or treated as spam, because as soon as I used a Gmail address, I had an immediate response!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 1, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I have to agree that some “organisations” etc., really don’t like certain email addresses. Mine is a Hotmail email address, and I had a recent case where that one seemed to be blocked or treated as spam, because as soon as I used a Gmail address, I had an immediate response!


I was using hotmail too so might be related.


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 3, 2021)

Footage is a bit odd because everyone talks about her running but all there is is her walking. Presumably because it's too hot or mountainous to run. It's a bit jarring.


----------



## Manfred (Sep 3, 2021)

sundrowned said:


> Footage is a bit odd because everyone talks about her running but all there is is her walking. Presumably because it's too hot or mountainous to run. It's a bit jarring.


My understanding is that given that this is episode 3, it is further into the race/challenge. I’d be toast by episode 2! I suspect we composers could use the opportunity to utilize our talents to support this “turn of events” in the ongoing documentary. Forest and trees! I’m inspired by the struggle to succeed, the drive to overcome what clearly is a bitch of a physical mountain (I could not do that). Still trying to figure out which “mode” fits the situation! Good luck all! Have fun!


----------

